# Air compressor recommendations, please



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Looking to get a new compressor before the old emglo turns into a no-go.

I'm a one man show who uses this compressor mostly for residential roofing, and occasionally blowing in texture in a bathroom or a single wall. 

If i could, i would mount it in the van, but I can't always park close enough for power and hoses, so it does need to be portable, preferably less than 80 pounds.

What say you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Gas or electric? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I've had the Dewalt 4.5g 200psi for ten years and it's been a workhorse. It's loud as he!! but can run two roofing guns with ease. The wheels make it easy to move around, but at 90lbs, it's tough to lift in/out of the truck.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I've had the Dewalt 4.5g 200psi for ten years and it's been a workhorse. It's loud as he!! but can run two roofing guns with ease. The wheels make it easy to move around, but at 90lbs, it's tough to lift in/out of the truck.


^^^^this^^^^


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

The only experience I've had with the yellow compressors is bad- one wouldn't start if it was less than room temperature outside. Many reviews say the same.

I love yellow, but their AC's scare me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Builders Inc. said:


> Gas or electric?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Electric 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

I've got the new makita electric. Runs good. Puts out enough air for us with two guns.









With a fold down handle it fits under a truck bed cover too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

But it doesn't like to run on an extension cord. Plug it straight to an outlet as others are probably the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

Builders Inc. said:


> But it doesn't like to run on an extension cord. Plug it straight to an outlet as others are probably the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


problem is your extension cord. Get a 10 gauge extension cord for it. Will run it fine an dandy.

I know I rock the same makita compressor. Nice unit wont lie.


----------



## SL877 (Oct 17, 2016)

People underestimate the small Porter cable "Pancake" style 

Only $129 at HD

Ive had two framing guns on it working at a decent pace with no issues, two roofing guns may be pushing it though


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

SL877 said:


> People underestimate the small Porter cable "Pancake" style
> 
> Only $129 at HD
> 
> Ive had two framing guns on it working at a decent pace with no issues, two roofing guns may be pushing it though


No thanks you will go deaf by the job is done. thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Designed2Fail said:


> No thanks you will go deaf by the job is done. thanks but no thanks.




What?




I was on a job last week with that compressor. Much louder than the dewalt 90#er that was there for the first day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Anybody use this one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

Got the D55155 4.5 gallon, and agree that it's loud and heavy. But to run roofing guns and texture, I wouldn't bring less. Mine's reliable at all temperatures above freezing (though I've always got it on a good 12awg extension cord if it needs it).

For residential trim, I'm about to get a nice quiet California Air Tools 2 gallon. I'm really looking forward to less racket.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Designed2Fail said:


> problem is your extension cord. Get a 10 gauge extension cord for it. Will run it fine an dandy.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I rock the same makita compressor. Nice unit wont lie.




Good to know! We run two four man crews and we've been running gas ones for years. I picked up the electric one for my self if I have to break away for some odd reason or need a back up one. We use a lead line and a splitter on our gas ones. Nothing else we have needs a 10 gauge cord so I haven't tried that yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I also have the dewalt 4.5 gallon for over ten years now and it is a beast. The tires are always flat, never enough time to put some tubes in them. I have replaced the gauges over the years since they both leaked at different times. Other then that it has been great. Easily runs two roofing guns all day long. Never had a problem with it not starting, even in the cold. It is heavy and loud and I dealt with that for years but recently picked up a bostitch trim air compressor that so far I'm liking.


----------



## Sunset Designs (Dec 15, 2014)

I have both of these and the Makita gets my vote. I haven't had issues with either, and they run for about 7 hours a day. But when it comes time to load them in the bed of the truck, the yellow is just an awkward lift.


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

Ingersoll Rand garage mate gets my vote, 2hp 20gallon portable compressor. Almost $1K though


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Framer87 said:


> Ingersoll Rand garage mate gets my vote, 2hp 20gallon portable compressor. Almost $1K though


I just did a quick search and it is only 600 US dollars. Not sure what the exchange rate is but is it really almost double in price in Canada?


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

California air works well. Or get a husky clone. Almost if not identical.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Get a California air tools compressor. Low amp draw and quiet. Buying anything else is foolish. I have the aluminum tank 4610 and it draws 7.4 amps so it's not tripping breakers all the time.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

RobertCDF said:


> Get a California air tools compressor. Low amp draw and quiet. Buying anything else is foolish. I have the aluminum tank 4610 and it draws 7.4 amps so it's not tripping breakers all the time.




I was looking at the 4610 on eBay. The light weight and low noise are very attractive.










Does the 2.35 [email protected] psi keep up with two roofing guns? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Mordekyle said:


> I was looking at the 4610 on eBay. The light weight and low noise are very attractive.
> 
> Does the 2.35 [email protected] psi keep up with two roofing guns?


I have that exact compressor bought from California Air Tools off of Ebay. So far it is holding up well. I work alone so can't say how it runs two roofing guns, but when banging sheeting it keeps up with me, but I would imagine two guns is far beyond it's capabilities. The more powerful motor would probably be better. My recommendation would be to call California Air Tools and ask for their opinion. Otherwise a Rolair might be another option. 

The compressor is awesome in how quite it is, and how light it is :thumbup:


----------



## Mr_Stop (Aug 15, 2016)

I hope I'm not hijacking the thread too much. I was considering some of the California Air models, but ran across the Husky C041H. Although it's probably overkill for my needs (light finish and framing carpentry with 1-2 man crew). I like the specs (except amp draw). Any experience with this unit? Anyone know who is making these now?


225 psi 4 Gal. tank holds over 3x usable air versus 125 psi 4 Gal. tank
5.1 SCFM pump for over 25% faster recovery versus 4.0 SCFM pump
Runs up to 3 framing nailers and up to 5 finish nailers
Soft start motor for easy extension cord use
Cold weather starts down to -20 Degrees F (-29 Degrees C)
Up to 25% lighter than leading brands with similar capacity
Up to 25% quieter than leading brands with similar capacity


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

i will be getting california air 4620 ac . i want the silence . 67# is not light but this will be my bigger compressor .figure it will handle the 1/2" crown stapler fine .it may struggle a bit with nailing off siding .will not go bigger due to the bigger compressors look top heavy, all i need is to be dealing with the compressor falling over in back of truck and breaking gauges .Time to get quiet .less noise means i am happier ,client is not being bothered as much ,neighbors are less likely to complain .


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

platinumLLC said:


> The tires are always flat, never enough time to put some tubes in them.


Northern Tools had a bin of no-flat tires for $9.99 each...NO more flats for my Dewalt :thumbup:


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

The 4620 looks good as far as capacity. I've always liked the stacked tanks. I may have to pull the trigger on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

platinumLLC said:


> I just did a quick search and it is only 600 US dollars. Not sure what the exchange rate is but is it really almost double in price in Canada?


It's actually $900+ in loonies


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Mr_Stop said:


> I hope I'm not hijacking the thread too much. I was considering some of the California Air models, but ran across the Husky C041H. Although it's probably overkill for my needs (light finish and framing carpentry with 1-2 man crew). I like the specs (except amp draw). Any experience with this unit? Anyone know who is making these now?
> 
> 
> 225 psi 4 Gal. tank holds over 3x usable air versus 125 psi 4 Gal. tank
> ...


80 decibels, no thank you. Everyone who hears my California air tools compressor wants it. I also have the husky clone and it's OK, but the CAT is better built.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

RobertCDF said:


> 80 decibels, no thank you. Everyone who hears my California air tools compressor wants it. I also have the husky clone and it's OK, but the CAT is better built.


Will it run two tc-g guns?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> Will it run two tc-g guns?


I don't use those things... I really don't even use my compressor much anymore (I've had the CAT for 4 years). I use my dewalt 20v framer for any bracing and most roof framing, we'll use the compressor for roofing but that's only 1 gun at a time since they are small roofs (7-10 sq). 

If you find you need just a little more then add a remote tank to your setup, that should help make up for any slight shortcomings. Run a larger hose from the compressor to the remote tank and then run 25' hoses off the remote tank.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Mordekyle said:


> Looking to get a new compressor before the old emglo turns into a no-go.
> 
> I'm a one man show who uses this compressor mostly for residential roofing, and occasionally blowing in texture in a bathroom or a single wall.
> 
> ...


Take the head off your compressor and clean the carbon and crap off the reed valves and it will have a new life.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I've had the Dewalt one and the makita one and found the makita more awkward to move around. I killed the Dewalt though. That's when I bought the makita... Just kind of "meh" but what do you expect from a 120v air compressor? It's not loud, it is heavy, but it also has a bunch of useful onboard storage. I keep a hundred ft hose on it and leave it mostly with my yard equipment for my house so I don't have to take stuff out to the shop to air up, works good for that.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Deckhead said:


> I've had the Dewalt one and the makita one and found the makita more awkward to move around. I killed the Dewalt though. That's when I bought the makita... Just kind of "meh" but what do you expect from a 120v air compressor? It's not loud, it is heavy, but it also has a bunch of useful onboard storage. I keep a hundred ft hose on it and leave it mostly with my yard equipment for my house so I don't have to take stuff out to the shop to air up, works good for that.


I've had to replace the check valve on my DeWalt twice, but she is still kicking.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

For a roof and general life i like this:

https://www.amazon.com/ROLAIR-1-5-6...=1477456741&sr=1-8&keywords=rolair+compressor


----------



## Mr_Stop (Aug 15, 2016)

For those of you with the California Air models, is the lower pressure range a problem? I can't find a cut-in spec, but with the cut-off at 120psi I would expect an 85psi cut-in. This sounds low and might result in nails being proud depending on gun and wood species.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

http://www.acmetools.com/shop/tools/rolair-compressors


I have this one.

100% duty cycle motor. 
Can run continuous without issue. 
125 PSI max.
I love it.

http://www.acmetools.com/shop/tools/rolair-2-5-hp-compressor-vt25big


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

^^^^^

A little too big of a footprint for me, and at over 100 pounds, a bit portly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Mordekyle said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> A little too big of a footprint for me, and at over 100 pounds, a bit portly.
> 
> ...


I thought you were joking at 100 lbs. I lift it in and out of my truck without issue. I just checked the website...they say 100 lbs


*ME MUST NOT KNOW OWN STRENGTH.....UGGH!*


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

wallmaxx said:


> I thought you were joking at 100 lbs. I lift it in and out of my truck without issue. I just checked the website...they say 100 lbs
> 
> 
> *ME MUST NOT KNOW OWN STRENGTH.....UGGH!*


Either you're a beast or it's the rated shipping weight.


----------

